# 1993 18 hp craftsman



## 1945bill (Sep 23, 2015)

The tractor will turn sharply to the left but makes very wide right turns? Anybody had this problem?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Bill !
It sounds as if the steering is not centered,or the drag link,or tie rod is bent,or worn.
What model number is it? Model number tag should be under the seat .


----------



## 1945bill (Sep 23, 2015)

917.257720


----------



## lamont_p (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a 2000 craftsman gt5000 that acts the same way even when it was new, I think that it's in there nature to turn sharp in just one position


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

It's my understanding that they are that way for mowing, since that's what they are typically used for.
Of course, i've never owned a tractor....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On that model, there's only one steering arm,and one tie rod..
If the front wheel bushings are worn,or either the steering arm,or tie rod,are won or out of alignment it will act this way.
Try centering the front wheels,and check to see if the steering wheel is straight..If not ,check the play in the wheels,and the ball joints of the tie rod,and steering arm.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes i know y its set up like that , craftsman wants u to race your tractor nascar style


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

My craftsman lt1000 has the same steering quirk. I think i saw something in the manual the describes how to mow to accommodate this. I am only guessing but maybe this allows a sharp turn in one direction to get around yard ornaments almost as good as a zero turn? In other words, they sacrifices radius in one direction, to gain in the other. It makes sense because the sharp direction is opposite the discharge.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The old school roadsters that ran the Indy 500 back in the day would barely turn right enough to get them out of the pits. They even ran bigger tires on the right side of the car. Just mow left and pretend your running an A.J. Watson/Offenhauser at 4750 W.16th street (I grew up in Indianapolis, so I know the address)


----------

